# خصائص النفط الفيزيائية



## م باسل وردان (3 أغسطس 2011)

_خصائص النفط الفيزيائية_

ان النفط كما نعلم هو مادة معقدة مؤلفة من مئات المركبات المختلفة وقد يتراوح عددها 3000 مركب وهناك مواد الى الان لم يتم فصلها وان للنفط خصائص قد لا توجد لمركبات اخرى وهناك ايضا خصائص لايمكن قياسها مثلا لايوجد لنفط درجة غليان وحتى للقطفات النفطية ليس لها درجة غليان بل قد نقول مجال غليان
وان تركيب النفط ليس ثابت التركيب ويختلف تركيبه من بئر الى بئر اخر او حتى في البئر وذلك حسب وقت استخراجه
ان خصائص النفط بشكل عام يمكن ان نقسمها الى قسمين
خصائص مطلقة:
وهي خصائص عامة لاتختص بالنفط فقط ويمكن قياسها لمركبات اخرى اي هي غير خاصة بالنفط مثل : الوزن الجزيئي و اللزوجة والكثافة النسبية والحرارة النوعية و حرارة التبخير و القيمة لحرارية .........
وهذه الخصائص لاتتعلق قيمتها بالطريقة المتبعة في قياسها , وقد يكون لها قيم معروفة تغني عن فياسه اي تكون لها قيم محددة ومعروفة ومحسوبة مسبقا ولاداعي لقياسها او حسابها مرة اخرى
خصائص عملية:
وهذه خصائص تختص بالنفط فقط والممنتجات النفطية وقلما تستعمل في غير هذا المجال
تتعلق قيمتها بالطريقة المتبعة في قياسها
وكما ذكرا سابقا انت النفط معقد التركيب لايمكن قياس خصائص مطلقة كثيرة له مثلاً :
كما ذكرنا النفط ليس له درجة تجمد او انصهار او غليان ولهذا وضعت هذه الخصائص العملية لتقيس قيم متوسطة او خصائص خاصة به
بما انه لايوجد درجة تجمد لذلك وضعت بدلاً منها درجة الانصباب ودرجة الغشاوة ودرجة الانعقاد ودرجة البلورة وكل هذه المفاهيم وضعت قريبة من مفهوم التجمد لكن لاتعبر عن درجة التجمد فجميع هذه المفاهيم وضعت لتقابل درجة التجمد
عند قياس الخصائص العملية يجب تحديد عدة امور وأهمعا
a) الجهاز المستخدم ونوعه وشوروطه
b) الطريقة المعيارية اتي اعتمدناها
c) وسنة اعتماد هذه الطريقة
فلا نقول مثلا درجة الوميض للبنزين 25 فيجب ان نحدد:
A. ان نحدد هل الجهاز مفتوح ام مغلق
B. هل هو جهاز كليفلاند أم سيتا أم مارتنز
C. يجب تحديد الطريقة هل هي بريطانية ام المانية او امريكية ......
D. تحديد سنة اعتماد هذه الطريقة لأنها تتحدث باستمرار
E. ماهي الكمية التي وضعت بالفنجان وما هو معدل التسخين
اما عندما نقول الكثافة (خاصة مطلقة) هي رقم معين فنعرف انها كتلة واحدة الحجوم فلها مفهوم علمي محدد ولانحدد لها الامور السابقة
ومن اهم الخصائص العملية
درجة الانصباب و درجة الوميض ودرجة الانعقاد وعدد الكربون و .......
وسأرد لاحقا انشاء الله كل خصيصة من خصائص النفط والمنتجات النفطيه
_تقبلوا تحياتي _
المهندس: باسل قاسم​


----------



## م باسل وردان (30 أغسطس 2011)

اذا حدا عندو اي سؤال عن الصفات الفيزيائية انا جاهز انشالله 
لانها موجودة عندي متكاملة
ونفعني الله واياكم


----------



## محمد طاهر ابو الغي (30 أكتوبر 2011)

ا*لسلام عليكم 
ماهى الخصائص العامه للسولار وهل يمكن تحويله الى كيروسين او نفط 
وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (31 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
تحويل السولار الى كاز يحتاج الى عمليات لا تتوفر الا في مصافي البترول
وبتوفيق الله


----------

